# New Foveon Sensor Patent by Sigma



## pedro (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, just stumbled upon this. 

What is the Canon equivalent to it in this field?

http://thenewcamera.com/new-foveon-sensor-patent-by-sigma/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NewCamera+%28New+Camera%29

Looking forward to the late 2014 DSLR announcement(s) at least sensor tech wise. No need for a new cam. 5D3 is still great and kicking ;-)

Regards, Peter


----------

